# Male or Female?



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Well, I finally got news that my puppy will be born in March! So much to think about, including whether I choose a male or female. I hear pros and cons to both and have really decided that I will not lean toward one over the other, but rather choose the pup I connect with best, regardless of sex. I'd love to know other people's experience though. I've read some info that says male havanese tend to be more affectionate than females. What are your experiences?


----------



## baileyandenzo (Nov 3, 2010)

I've never had a female, but i have two male havaneses. Both are affectionate, although one is more affectionate and will always curl up on me whenever he can. My fiance and I are the center of their worlds (thats what it feels like) they are always watching us and follow us everywhere, they are truly velcro dogs. Even at training classes my little Enzo will stare at me from across the room and try to come sit on my lap. I wouldn't change them for anything. Whatever you pick you will not be disappointed.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

If you get a girl, you will love her and never notice the difference. The girls are very sweet and loving. I got my girl first and only wanted another girl. Things changed and I ended up with a boy.....and then another boy. Having both, I can tell you I will always get boys from here on out. The boys are a bit more loving, affectionate, loyal, and adoring. I think boys can be more needy and clingy. I like that.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

This thread did not start as a male/female discussion but several points of view were expressed on the topic -you may find it helpful

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13076&highlight=male

This one also offers information

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13313&highlight=male


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I would have said get a boy, hands down. They're loving and easy and everything wonderful. But then along came Ruby and she blew my theory out of the water. She's a mush, a lover and a sweetheart, albeit much harder as a puppy than the boys. When I lean back on the bed with my computer, she's the first to put her head or her whole body on my chest for petting and just snuggling. So I guess what I'm saying is, get either one. Just get the one you connect with.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I agree with everyone else, get the one you connect with!
When I was doing all my research into the breed, looking for a breeder etc, I was pretty open and sure we would end up with a boy, just based on descriptions and what everyone said about thier males. Then we had the chance to go meet 2 females. and Tillie obviously chose us. Her breeder said SHE was the shy one compared to her sister, but not with us, she snuggled between the kids was on my lap right away. 
Your heart WILL know which pup is meant to be yours, listen to it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pooch said:


> Well, I finally got news that my puppy will be born in March! So much to think about, including whether I choose a male or female. I hear pros and cons to both and have really decided that I will not lean toward one over the other, but rather choose the pup I connect with best, regardless of sex. I'd love to know other people's experience though. I've read some info that says male havanese tend to be more affectionate than females. What are your experiences?


I think you are doing EXACTLY the right thing. I didn't have strong preference one way or another in terms of gender... I just wanted the perfect puppy for me. And that's what I got! I wouldn't change him for the world.

With some breeds. I've been told that if you want a performance dog, get a female, males tend to be lazy. But that doesn't seem to be the case with Havs. It certainly isn't with Kodi. You couldn't find a better work ethic!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Pooch said:


> Well, I finally got news that my puppy will be born in March! So much to think about, including whether I choose a male or female. I hear pros and cons to both and have really decided that I will not lean toward one over the other, but rather choose the pup I connect with best, regardless of sex. I'd love to know other people's experience though. I've read some info that says male havanese tend to be more affectionate than females. What are your experiences?


I agree that I think you definitely have the right attitude - being open to going with the pup that you connect with. I felt that I definitely wanted a female when we paid a visit to the breeder's house. Ha....so much for THAT! My boy, Augie, is the one we 'connected' with with and haven't had any regrets.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice! I feel comfortable being open to either boy or girl (but I do have a boy name picked out that I love .... but we shall see what the litter brings!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Pooch said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice! I feel comfortable being open to either boy or girl (but I do have a boy name picked out that I love .... but we shall see what the litter brings!


I'm happy to hear you say that. If you have the chance sit on the floor with the puppies and play with them awhile. That is the best way to gauge their individual personalities and how they respond to you. Hopefully your breeder is close enough that you can do that.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes, the breeder is close and I have 2nd pick of two litters so I'm fortunate to be able to choose pretty well any one of the puppies. thanks!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

My family and friends all have females of varying breeds. They worked very hard to convince me that females were the best. Needless to say, I don't like being told what to do so I got a boy!  Not to spite them but because we fell in love with Eli's picture (the absolutely worst way to choose a dog.) Every prediction they had about what a male dog would be like and the "problems" we would have has been wrong. He is not aggressive nor does he mark. He's gentle, playful and sweet. He's very independent and at the same time very affectionate (on his terms and when he's in the mood). When I work he sleeps right outside the office door. When I move around the house he follows me room to room but doesn't get in the way. I'm sure you will love whatever gender you decide on. The breed is the biggest factor and Havs are just the best.


----------

